# Feniscowles Hall - August 09



## magaz (Aug 30, 2009)

Feniscowles hall, Visited with Jimmy Tunn and Bert...






a once magnificent stately home, now nothing more than a ghost of it's former self... 

Driving along Preston old road towards blackburn you will notice an odd little building on the left. 





I had seen this a few times passing by, and had stopped to check it out... Little did I know that this was the gate house for what would be a fantastic Explore...


The gate house is over two floors,





the upper floor is on level with the road, 





the lower floor is accessed by a small flight of stairs on the outside.











It appears that at sometime someone had built a shelter out of corrigated metal, this has now collapsed... 










The lower floor is a single room, the same size as the upper...




















​


----------



## magaz (Aug 30, 2009)

To get to the hall you have to navigate the shoddy barb wire fence and walk down what must have been the road up to the hall. 










You will see part of the hall sticking out over river Darwen... 






All that remains of the hall is the front wall, 





My lovely girlfriend for scale refference...










and scattered segments of other walls. 



















​


----------



## magaz (Aug 30, 2009)

If you walk through the front door into what would have possibly been a fantastic hall, you will be greeted with what excited me and my fellow explorer Jimmy Tunn the most... 





The entrance to the Cellar...








With a bit of crawling to the right...





you will emerge in a magnificent cellar, 





the rooms are big enough to stand up in and walk around freely...





They are very dark... and very remeniscant of the Blair Witch Project...





There were obviously other entrances or shutes into the cellar but they have all over time collapsed or been filled in.





If you turn left as you crawl in,





you'll come into the scariest area of the cellar... 





a long corridor that leads to what would have been a staircase out of the cellar, 





or in the other direction another large room with strange hooks in the ceiling...





Shot at 12800 ISO check out that noise!














The rest can be seen at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twotadpoles​


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, what a great find! Fabulous pics...love the dark, sepia, action feel of them.
Nice going.


----------



## skittles (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool must have been down that road a million times

Fab photos 

Love the cellar photos


----------

